# Feuchtefühler für Boden gesucht



## Thomasheins11 (7 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich benötige eure Hilfe. Suche gerade nach passende Fühler, die im Erdreich, die Feuchtigkeit messen und ein analoges Signal ausgeben. 
Conrad.de oder so bieten fast nur digitale an. Preislich sollte die schon einigermaßen günstig sein - Alternativ gefallen mir auch Temperatur- und Feuchtesensoren.


----------



## MrEASY (16 April 2011)

Bist du schon fündig geworden?


----------



## Zefix (17 April 2011)

Sowas? :
http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/0445/RRFT(P)-A/Feuchte-Temperaturmessumformer-mit-Pendelfuehler.html


----------



## MrEASY (17 April 2011)

wunderbar, genau, danke


----------



## Thomasheins11 (17 April 2011)

Ich habe noch nichts gefunden. Aber so einen Fühler wie oben (Link) Suche ich. Aber geht das nicht etwas günstiger, 200 Euro ist ja nicht gerade wenig für 2 Fühler...


----------

